

How Google Grew from 40 to 40,000 Employees - verticalflight
http://blog.betterworks.com/how-google-grew/

======
salemh
This article has almost nothing to do with its process on how it grew from 40
to 40,000 employees, I wonder if it was an editorial error. Instead, it is
focused on Google processes of goal setting/measuring and improving:

 _OKR is an acronym for Objective – Key Result. Don Dodge, a developer
advocate at Google, described the OKR process this way. “Every quarter every
group at Google sets goals, called OKRs, for the next 90 days. Most big
companies set annual goals like improving or growing something by x%, and then
measure performance once a year. At Google a year is like a decade. Annual
goals aren’t good enough. Set quarterly goals, set them at impossible levels,
and then figure out how to achieve them. Measure progress every quarter and
reward outstanding achievement.”_

Interesting stuff, but its not related to that incredible scaling of
employees.

